# Hap ID and Sex



## bettaman (May 31, 2013)

Hi,
Could anyone help identify identify this variety and its sex please (male or female)? Its about 2 inches.
Thanks.

__
https://flic.kr/p/10247701003


__
https://flic.kr/p/10247596106


----------



## bettaman (May 31, 2013)

IMG_0599 by lsunderaj, on Flickr

IMG_0597 by lsunderaj, on Flickr
Sorry had a problem with the earlier link


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

maybe Scienochromis fryeri? or a hybrid of?

sexing? the same as most Malawi cichlids.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

noki said:


> maybe Scienochromis fryeri? or a hybrid of?


+1.

You won't know the sex until it matures and starts to color up, or not color up. If it is a freyeri then by 3" or so, you should start to see some coloring. It will start to get some blue coloration on it. I could see a little blue on the face in the first picture, but I don't know if that was just reflection or the flash, etc... Give it a little more time...


----------



## bettaman (May 31, 2013)

Thanks. I do notice occasional light blue sheen but color can change to brown. I suspect its because its being bullied by a demasoni cichlid. I will wait till its 3 inches. If its still brown it would be female then I suppose.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

If its in a tank with Demasoni, I wouldn't expect it to live very long if it is getting bullied. Stress can lead to sickness and death.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

amcvettec said:


> If its in a tank with Demasoni, I wouldn't expect it to live very long if it is getting bullied. Stress can lead to sickness and death.


and if it does live, it might not color up for a long time. IME A bullied fish won't color up.


----------



## bettaman (May 31, 2013)

IMG_0697 by lsunderaj, on Flickr

IMG_0702 by lsunderaj, on Flickr

I would like to revive this query to get confirmation on whether this is actually S. Fryeri. A few aspects make me doubt this. Firstly the spots on the body seem unusual for S fryeri and so does the shape of jaw. This specimen (which is approximately 3 inches or slightly less) is also bullet shaped. The coloration varies from yellow to silver to the occasional light blue (though rare since it is not the dominant fish). Occasionally the spots on the body do disappear. Sex unknown. Could this be o lithobates or stigmatochromis ? Appreciate your help in solving this mystery.
Thanks


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

I don't think it's pure. Looks like a typical Fryeri/Aulonacara hybrid. Too much barring to be pure Lithobates and the mouth/jaw does not scream lithobates either.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

amcvettec said:


> I don't think it's pure. Looks like a typical Fryeri/Aulonacara hybrid. Too much barring to be pure Lithobates and the mouth/jaw does not scream lithobates either.


+1


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree this fish is a hybrid. With the three spots it leads one to believe that it may have Otopharynx in it with the streamlined appearance.


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

I would wait until it starts to color and get a bit bigger, the bars are out of place on a fryeri, post more pics as it grows and colors. As far keeping with dems, be careful, they are very aggressive they are best kept groups of 8+ depending on tank size.


----------

